# Pose running ?



## Lateralmove (Mar 3, 2014)

I seen on here videos of pose running. I was wondering 
If anyone really uses it. If so how much of a difference has it made for you?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 3, 2014)

I believe there are threads on this topic that should answer your question.

In case they've been deleted (I saw posts during my quick search), I changed my running style and noticed a positive difference.


----------



## EAL92 (Mar 3, 2014)

I tried it for a few weeks. At first it felt great and my heart rate wasn't as elevated and I'd run farther at a damn good pace, but then my foot started acting up from an old break and it's taken me a few weeks to heal up. I'd say give it a try and see how it works for you( unless you have an old foot injury).


----------



## Lateralmove (Mar 4, 2014)

LOST : I did a quick search, but most of the info was about shoes. I was wondering how much it improved your running times and such. 
EAL92  : how long did it take before you had the technique down and you noticed the difference in your run? I've been running pose, but my technique is bad, so I end up using muscle. I'm mainly trying to avoid injury during the ruck runs in A&S.  I can make the times, but I'm just trying to preserve my body.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 4, 2014)

Lateralmove said:


> LOST : I did a quick search, but most of the info was about shoes. I was wondering how much it improved your running times and such.
> EAL92  : how long did it take before you had the technique down and you noticed the difference in your run? I've been running pose, but my technique is bad, so I end up using muscle. I'm mainly trying to avoid injury during the ruck runs in A&S.  I can make the times, but I'm just trying to preserve my body.


 
There was a pretty good thread on here a while ago.  I'll look some more and see what I can come up with.  It might have only been a couple of posts in another thread.  Gimme a few on that.

As far as my own experiences, I was straining my calves and achilles when I was running.  That all went away when I changed from heel strike to pose/mid-foot strike.  I could also take a month off of running and still come back and run 7 miles at under an 8min pace.  Don't think I can do that now as I am fat and lazy, but when I end up getting home, I will definitely get back into it.

YMMV


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 4, 2014)

If you don't know how to run pose before going to A&S I wouldn't suggest trying it there. The cadre used to teach it in ASPOC, but that had to stop due to the unfair advantage some candidates would have over others.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 4, 2014)

I couldn't find it.  I want to say Etype had some really good posts on it.  I was pretty sure there was a thread devoted to it, with links, videos, testamonials, etc.


----------



## EAL92 (Mar 4, 2014)

About a week to get it down right, and about 3 weeks for it to feel natural. At first it was a conscious effort and I'd focus on every step, but after a while it felt like I had been running like that forever.


----------



## EAL92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd try to find a coach who knows what he's talking about though, that way you know you're doing it right.


----------



## yankfan (Mar 4, 2014)

This is the video (



)  I used to teach myself to run "naturally", once I felt comfortable I bought a pair of Altra running shoes as they are zero drop from heel to toe but not as minimal as some of the barefoot style shoes. Ever since this switch I have been injury free and I am a much more efficient runner.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 5, 2014)

From what i read (here) on Pose Running, it's akin to what is described in the link below as "unskilled barefoot running". I too am an avid fan of minimalist running, which although has some overlap with principles of pose, is not the same thing.
http://www.borntorun.com/pages/barefoot-running-form


----------



## yankfan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hoepoe, that is a great link and I guess I do fall under the "skilled barefoot runner" category now. It took me a while to get there, my main thing was getting the 180 beats per minute, and my calves definitely needed the time to develop, but now that I have fully transitioned I love it.


----------



## Lateralmove (Mar 5, 2014)

There is no coach on Okinawa that I know of for pose running. I was a heel striker. 
So I'm in the transition of teaching myself to run more efficient. That video helped to point out my defects so I'm going to do some bare foot runs.
Hopefully it will help me run more natural by the time I leave for A&S. I plan to learn pose sometime in the near future.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 5, 2014)

Lateralmove said:


> There is no coach on Okinawa that I know of for pose running. I was a heel striker.
> So I'm in the transition of teaching myself to run more efficient. That video helped to point out my defects so I'm going to do some bare foot runs.
> Hopefully it will help me run more natural by the time I leave for A&S. I plan to learn pose sometime in the near future.


Run using shoes with zero or minimal drop (heel to toe) and you will mid/fore foot strike. MAKE THE TRANSITION SLOWLY or you heighten the risk of injury. This video may help you.
http://www.barefootrunning.fas.harvard.edu/5BarefootRunning&TrainingTips.html

Also Google "barefoot running stretches" or similar. Skip this step and your chances of injury are up there.

Enjoy!

H


----------



## EAL92 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hoepoe, thanks for bringing up the Altra running shoes. I've been on a few runs with them and am now pain free in my left knee and right foot. My run times have umproved as well, but that's pobably because I'm no longer in pain. Word of advice though get them a half size bigger and expect sore calves at first.


----------



## yankfan (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm all about Altra running shoes as well. I have Altra Instinct 1.5's for the roads, and the Superior 1.5's for the trails. And yes sore calves should be expected for at least a few weeks for sure


----------



## EAL92 (Apr 7, 2014)

I got  "the one" for roads, and I'm thinking about getting the normal superior for trails. I'm loving the one feels like I'm flying.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

Should I stick to my current running shoes while learning Pose? I feel like making the switch to a zero drop without perfecting the technique first would make me more prone to injury.


----------



## yankfan (Jun 12, 2014)

What are your current running shoes right now? It really depends on the heel to toe drop. Most shoes have 10-12 mm drop, if yours is lower, say 8mm or less, you should be fine with it to start. Then after a few weeks or so go for a lower drop. I went straight from a 12 mm drop to a zero drop Altra shoe when I made the switch, but I also started off really small. Doing a mile in them, then switching to my other shoes, and I continued to swap them out until I felt comfortable doing every run in the altra's. I also ensured my calves were foam rolled sufficiently before and after runs because they did get fairly sore.


----------

